# how to send messages between two computer connected on LAN



## mutyala_ravindra (Nov 20, 2005)

HI all,
    I wanted the dos or windows command to send instant messages between computers that are connected on a lan....
Can any one tell me the command to send messages between the two systems. Any one can suggest whether there is any feauture avaliable in windows 2000 professional for doing that.
    I will be very thankful for all those who replied with valuable solutions...
Bye......
Waiting for u replies.......


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 20, 2005)

go into dos 
and type

*net send <username or *(for all, broadcast)> "message here"

Example :-
If the username of the 2nd computer is comp2 say,

net send comp2 "hi"*


----------



## ishaan (Nov 20, 2005)

im sorry i din get that clearly

if i wanna broadcast to all, do i type this:

net send broadcast "hi"

OR this:

net send * "hi"


----------



## champ_rock (Nov 20, 2005)

if i broadcast then will it appear on evry computer on my lan?????
and yeah please specify the command line


----------



## siriusb (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes, the msg will appear on all computers conected in your lan. 
The cmd is already given:

net send * "This is the admin. Shutdown NOW!"

The messenger sevice needs to be running to send messages.

You can also send a msg to particular user or computer by specifying the username or cpmputername or computer IP address instead of '*'.


----------



## ishaan (Nov 20, 2005)

how do i ensure that the messenger service is running on all pcs?

is it some background process?

or is it NetMeeting or something?


----------



## siriusb (Nov 20, 2005)

I know in XP you can manually start it using 'services.msc' . But if the service is disabled, you can only do it manually.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 20, 2005)

Try borgchat. Its really cool!


----------



## mako_123 (Nov 20, 2005)

You can use IP Messenger .


----------



## alib_i (Nov 23, 2005)

the net-send command is for Win XP/2000
if someone working on Windows 98 wants to recieve net-send messages ..
he can install LanTalk XP
even WinXP/2000 users can install lantalkxp as it's quite a good software

-----
alibi


----------

